# Question on Preference Points



## KILLnGRILL (May 9, 2003)

I just checked DNR website to see how many PP's I have and it says "no record found"Now I havent applied for a license or PP in a few years (2).I should have 2 0r 3 PP's in the bank.Do I lose them if I dodnt aplpply for a few years and if not who can I contact about thi,Im planning on doing some bear hunting this fall.]


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

If you do not apply for three years you lose them.


----------



## Nimrod1 (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm going by memory, which can be a bad thing, but I thought if you skip 2 years you lose your points.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

killngrill read page **4** in the rule book, this will resolve your memory problems and explain the no pp's found issue.


----------



## jig head (Jan 13, 2003)

that is why I apply for my permit online. they send me a reminder e-mail every year.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here's a link to the DNR's site.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10856_10890-25983--,00.html


> Preference Point System
> 
> Bear licenses are issued to hunters through a preference point system that began in 2000. Hunters receive a preference point each year that they apply for a bear license and are unsuccessful in drawing a tag. In the license drawing, applicants with the greatest number of points in each hunt are issued licenses first. Upon selection for a license, an applicants preference points will return to zero, including successful applicants who choose not to purchase their license.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jowdones (Feb 21, 2007)

I just checked my PP's and the same thing happened "no record found". I only missed one year and now three points are gone. We're booked for Quebec. Friends have been doing outstanding there on bear (100% success for big bear at $1200 a hunt, lodging and meals included)and catch brook trout that they measure in pounds, all for the same price of hunting bear here. My advice - get out of debt, pay off the stupid credit cards, get rid of the cars loans, student loans, home equity loans, and with the extra $2000 a month you can book hunts all over the world, all year long, and hunt quality animals instead of Mich. spike bucks and 125# black bear. I'd rather pay the ridiculous taxes in the Socialist Republic of Canada then pay the ridiculous taxes in this mismanaged state. Michigan will be seeing a lot less of my money. Together our group has hunted Texas, Montana, Canada, Florida, and Africa is coming up. We're also networking with guys from out of state to hunt real whitetails. Get out of debt and get out of Michigan for quality animals.


----------



## Gramps (Jan 19, 2007)

I had 4 points and when i checked, it said the same thing, i called lansing and they said they would check it out and get back to me, i even have conformation numbers because i did mine on line, still have not herd a thing from them. but i will keep bugging them until something is done about it.


----------



## Drifter Saver (Sep 13, 2005)

I just checked...5 points  

Maybe they fixed it for you. Otherwise, I would start making a fuss.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

I just checked....6:lol:


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

I've got 5:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

Dang, I thought I was sitting good with a few preference points. 5, 6????? I'll never get my tag


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Just Checked mine I got 3 which is about right. Can't wait till I have enough to try and bag my first bear.


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

I've averaged a tag about every 3yrs,and that is applying for
1st hunt baraga unit.
I think every unit is different as to how many points you will need
to be drawn!
I have heard of some people who apply for other units with 6-7 pref. points and haven't been drawn yet!! Go figure.


----------



## efriesner (Mar 16, 2007)

I have applied for the last 3 years and my account only shows 2 points. I thought that this was going to be my year to get a tag.:sad:


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

I just checked mine and it is correct ,I have 3 PP's.

Plan to bank again this year.


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

6 points for me.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

mine was incorrect last year, I filled out the inquiry and got no responce. They are still showing the same points and I didnt even get a point sor last years entry. So I have 2 points for 4 entrys. They need to get theyre s*** together.


----------



## jcurtis (Oct 11, 2004)

mine is correctly showing 1 point


----------



## Blood Dog (Apr 4, 2007)

I've been banking my PP hoping to draw a Baldwin unit. Last year I missed with 6.. 52% with 6 PP got a tag. I was ok with it because I drew an Iowa bow tag instead. No chance in Iowa this year now I neeed the MI bear tag.


----------

